
A Link Tax Won't Bring Back Journalists; It Will Do Even More Harm to Them - econ4all
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20180828/10184740528/link-tax-wont-bring-back-journalists-it-will-do-even-more-harm-to-them.shtml
======
bediger4000
It looks to me like we need to avoid looking at officially-stated reasons.
They so seldom line up with the stated problem, nor do they solve that problem
well, or without side-effects. I'd say to keep an eye on the obvious side
effects: they may, in fact, be the reason for the solution-that-
doesn't-really-work. I also believe that classical market economics under-
appreciates the desire of managers/directors/etc for control. A link tax would
allow those in charge of corporations to control the information they report,
and to control the people that want to use that information.

